# Galatasaray signs a 242 cms tall guy



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Yep, he was scouted in a small town in Turkey. His name is Sultan Kosen, he is 20 years old and he weights 155 kgs. He has never played basketball and can barely run (he is not mobile). He will have surgery to improve that and also to stay totally raised (he would be 247 cms tall)

Galatasaray hopes to teach him the game in 2-3 years so he can stay 15 mpg in the court


It is a difficult project for Galatasaray, but if he gets a bit of skill and mobility, he could be scary (at least for the minutes he is in the court   )










Sultan Kosen


----------



## The_German_Wunderkid (Jan 29, 2003)

That's a funny project of Galatasary  
Sure, it's an advantage to have a guy 242cm tall in your team, but the height isn't everything and if he isn't skilled and physically bad he won't become a great basketball player!
Shaq or Olajuwon who where the best centers in NBA during the last 10 years aren't very tall!
In my opinion that project will faile!


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

In my opinion he will be drafted with the 1st pick in June...


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

A curiosity off-topic: the tallest man in the human history. 272 cm. 
He died at 22...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The_German_Wunderkid</b>!
> That's a funny project of Galatasary
> Sure, it's an advantage to have a guy 242cm tall in your team, but the height isn't everything and if he isn't skilled and physically bad he won't become a great basketball player!
> Shaq or Olajuwon who where the best centers in NBA during the last 10 years aren't very tall!
> In my opinion that project will faile!


Shaq isn't very tall???!!!


----------



## The_German_Wunderkid (Jan 29, 2003)

Sure he is, but he isn't as tall as Bradley or Ming for example...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>16</b>!
> that dude robert wadlow, he was almost 9 feet when he die at age 22 and still growing at a rate of almost 4 inches per year, he would ultimately reach 10 feet tall, 305 cm, had he not die so young and live for another 4 or 5 years.


How tall is 247cm in inches?


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

imagine a near 10ft tall guy in the nba..lol i just can't believe that guy had over a 1ft from the tallest people in the world. with all that genetic engineering stuff happening, who knows maybe in the next 100 years will see one.


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> How tall is 247cm in inches?


 8 feet - 1 inch


----------



## Dabears (Jan 24, 2003)

*Tallest Man Ever*

According to a reliable source (One of those useless trivia fact wrappers inside Double Bubble Gum), the tallest man ever was 8'11.:laugh:


----------

